# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Cili shkencetar e zbuloi televizorin?

## aR-my_nD

Perhendetje... mund te me ndihmoni te gjej te dhenat kush e zbuloji televoiziorin cili shkencetar jeta dhe veprat e tije??

dhe per kompanin IBM te kompjutereve..??#


flm per mirekuptim

----------


## Bajraku

Televizorin e zbuluan anglezi dhe rusi John Logie Bard dhe Vladimir Zworykin ne Amerik ne vitin 1926, tv jane shitur ne mes viteve 1928 dhe 1934 ne SHBA dhe Rusi
televizori i par elektronik komercial Telefunkeni ne Gjermani 1934 pastaj ne France 1936 Angli 1936 ShBA 1938

----------


## aR-my_nD

ne wikipedia e kam gjet komplet historin e tij, por ne gjuhen shqipe s'po me bon, gjersa kur pe perkthej ne google as ashtu spom perkthehet mire... sidoqoft flm per ndihmen tuaj.




> Televizorin e zbuluan anglezi dhe rusi John Logie Bard dhe Vladimir Zworykin ne Amerik ne vitin 1926, tv jane shitur ne mes viteve 1928 dhe 1934 ne SHBA dhe Rusi
> televizori i par elektronik komercial Telefunkeni ne Gjermani 1934 pastaj ne France 1936 Angli 1936 ShBA 1938

----------


## ^SHIU^

Nje korigjim te vogel nga ana gramatikore se sikur por me ha perbrenda: Televizori nuk u zbulua por u shpik. Gjera qe ekzistojne por jane te panjohura zbulohen; TV nuk ekzistonte me pare; ai u ndertua pra nuk eshte zbulim por shpikje.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une do te thoja Edisoni.

----------


## Brari

fillesat televizioni si ide i ka ne perallat e 1001  neteve ne fakt..


ne shqiperi lulzim topciu mbahet si televizoristi i pare..

----------


## Kreksi

une e di se Markoni.... por ia vodhen patentin...

----------


## xfiles

> Nje korigjim te vogel nga ana gramatikore se sikur por me ha perbrenda: Televizori nuk u zbulua por u shpik. Gjera qe ekzistojne por jane te panjohura zbulohen; TV nuk ekzistonte me pare; ai u ndertua pra nuk eshte zbulim por shpikje.


WIN




> Une do te thoja Edisoni.


FAIL




> une e di se Markoni.... por ia vodhen patentin...


Markoni mbahet per komunikimin e pare radio, qe realisht ia vodhi Tesles.

----------


## MI CORAZON

mire mire xfiles, por sipas komedianit amerikan Milton Berle: "We owe a lot to Thomas Edison - if it wasn't for him, we'd be watching television by candlelight."
Ose sic i themi ne shqip " e-he, me tym pishe".  :buzeqeshje: 

S'po me kujtohet tani ekzaktesiht nje thenie e Da Vincit, qe ka lidhje me debatinNejse. 
Kujtdo qe t'i vishen atributet e shpikjes, une jam ok, sepse TV midis plot  gjerave te tjera, me mrekullon.

----------


## xfiles

Mi Corazon, sepse nuk mund te lidhesh figuren e edisonit me televizorin, si nga pikepamja elektrike e pajisjes, si nga pikepamja e telekomunikimit. 
Edisoni nuk shpiku as elektricitetin, as komunikimin ne distance, dhe as ndonje parim themelor te perdorimit te elektricitetit. 

Na falni per nderhyrjen ne teme por nuk rri dot indiferent kur figura negative si edisoni ngrihen ne piedestal pertej cdo merite te mundshme.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Qenke anti amerikan.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Une do te thoja Edisoni.


Si Edisoni?

http://inventors.about.com/od/tstart...ision_Time.htm

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Si Edisoni?
> 
> http://inventors.about.com/od/tstart...ision_Time.htm


....,tv nuk u krijua gjate nje nate....pra u deshen shume shpikje nga individe te vecante per te arritur HD qe kemi sot. 

Plaku me kostum,mbylle squpin,se do te te perjashtoj.  :perqeshje:

----------

*benseven11* (30-09-2013)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> ....,tv nuk u krijua gjate nje nate....pra u deshen shume shpikje nga individe te vecante per te arritur HD qe kemi sot. 
> 
> Plaku me kostum,mbylle squpin,se do te te perjashtoj.


E te gjitha piket i merr Edisoni?  :ngerdheshje:  


Mbylle se ta mbylla  :perqeshje:

----------


## Akuamarini

Nje shkrim
TELEVISION (tele + lat. visio:. Duke parë, duke shikuar, acro TV), transmetimi i lëvizin imazhet e disa ngjarjeve në një distancë më të madhe apo më të vogël, e shoqëruar zakonisht me një tingull përkatëse.
Transferimi i imazheve bardh e zi merret me televizionin pangjyrë dhe transferimin e imazhe me ngjyra televizion kromatik (televizion me ngjyra).

Imazhi tecilat  te regjistruar në tokë ose në TV-studio mund të transmetohen në të njëjtën kohë me ngjarjet (transmetim të drejtpërdrejtë ,te gjalle) ose të ruajtur në kasetë dhe elektronike VTR , p.sh.. në programin e rregullt.
Televizioni mund të transmetojë imazhe nga dijapozitiva  dhe filmat nga mjetet telecine.
Zhvillimi i TV, ka dy periudha.
 Imazhet televizive mekanike janë të shkëputem  dhe të hartuar me ndihmën e pajisjeve mekanike, të tilla si.psh,.
Nipkowljev shpuar(depertuar) rrotillimi diskut ose rrotullimi i pasqyrë, ndërsa për përcaktimin intensitetin e ndritur e pika të veçanta të shërbejë fotorezistorëve, dhe për të luajtur llambat dhe pajisje të tjera.

Në këtë parim krijohet  transferimin i parë të imazheve bardh e zi 1923-1925 (J. L. Baird në Angli dhe C. E. Jenkins në SHBA).
Sistemi mekanik ishte e thjeshtë, dhe imazhet  shume te vrazhda , por në vitin 1936, kur u bene te përsosur televizion elektronike, braktisur plotësisht.
Parimi i sistemit modern televiziv  të ngritur në 1907 nga Rus B.L. Rozing, duke sugjeruar se rrezet e tub rreze katodë aplikuar në sintezën e imazheve në T'Vvprijemniku. 
Ne 1911 anglezi AA Campbell-Swinton propozon për të përfunduar një analizë të imazhit në kamera televizive përdor mozaik dritëndieshëm se për shkak të efektit të lëshon rreze katodë luajtshme akumuluar plumba el.
Në këtë parim, V. K. Zworykin patentuar në vitin 1926 në Shtetet e Bashkuara image elektronike Analyzer saj, ikonoskop. Nga ikonoskop kanë zhvilluar më shumë të sofistikuar dhe të ndjeshme Analyzer elektronike, për shembull. Vidicon, plumbikon, superortikon,
Para II Botërore. TV War për të transferuar të mjaftueshme "programet e përsosur dhe në disa vende (Angli, SHBA, BRSS, France) fillojnë TV transmetimit të rregullta. por
. Për shkak të zhvillimit të shpejtë të televizionit dhe trajnimin e të gjitha TV kuvendeve Pajisja do të ndodhë vetëm pas Dytë Botërore. War. Transmetuesit TV janë instaluar në pothuajse të gjitha vendet, një numër i TV po rritet me shpejtësi.
Sistemi mundëson stacioni rele
për të marrë programe televizive në një geogr gjerë. zona, dhe organizatat ndërkombëtare si Eurovizion dhe InterVision koordinojnë Intl. Pjesa e TV kombëtar! -program, epokë e re në transmetimin e programeve televizive mbi distanca të gjata filloi më 10 korrik 1962, kur mjetet e Amer. satelitore "Telstar" kryer TV e parë të drejtpërdrejtë
. -Data Mes Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Evropës.
Sot, satelitët e telekomunikacionit janë testuar tashmë sistemi! 'Ritransmetimin dhe transferimi TV tregon në largesi- më të lartë
ju. Satellites të lejojë marrjen e drejtpërdrejtë të programeve viziiskog tele-l për popullsinë në një geogr gjerë. dhe zona.
Avantazhi kryesor është për të mbuluar t programit
Dhe 100% e familjeve, të cilat tokësor transmetimit "praktikisht nuk është e mundur, apo është shumë e shtrenjtë. Në Jugosllavi., A është transmetuar programe lokale të studimit Radios dhe Televizionit
vizionet e Zagrebit filloi në nëntor të vitit 1956 dhe më 29 shtator 1958. . ~ Transmetuar programin e parë të përbashkët të transmetuesit televizive në Beograd, Zagreb dhe Lubjanë.
Parimi i imazheve televizive.
Për transmetimin televiziv të imazhit është e ndarë në një aparat televiziv në një numër të madh të pikave ndriçuar në mënyra të ndryshme.
Imazhi është çmontuar në krye të dot Ed është. Të gjitha pikat që shtrihen në një formë horizontale rendit linjë.

----------


## Ciarli

Televizori i pare mbi toke eshte shpikur nga i madhi i tokes, Demiroff, para ardhjes se Zotit ne toke. AI punonte me vajguri dhe perdorej per studime dritehijesh qe dilnin ne te dhe nuk ishte mjet qejfi apo imazhesh shumfishuese! IBM ka qene firme lekurkuqesh ne Arizona para ardhjes e Zotit mbi toke dhe u zhduken kur Zoti cau amosferen me perjashtim te disa fiseve dhe pervec afrikaneve, lekurkuqet disa mijera banore, nuk kishte njerez te tjere apo rraca te tjera!

----------

